# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Bersama Ke 9 Maret 2017

## david_pupu

*Hi om2, berikut adalah ikan2 Lelang bersama ke 9

*

*

Ketentuan Lelang :

1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Rabu tanggal 15 Maret 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 10 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 20.50 - 21.00 ) ada yang bid maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 10 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 10 menit tsb ( jam 21.00 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.00 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 10 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 10 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke WA 0817741481

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya Jumat tgl 17 maret 2017. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 2 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

9. apabila data ikan tidak ada keterangan sex berarti sex masih blm diketahui, begitu pula dgn nama farm

10.* * Apabila data ikan tidak ada keterangan Sertifikat berarti ikannya non sertifikat 

**11.  Ikan berlokasi di tangerang,  BSD,  Jak-bar,  Malang, bandung dan Sukabumi 

12. Khusus ikan Nomor 1-10 dan 18-19**
berhubung pemilik ikan tidak sempat untuk proses packing dan pengiriman ikan, untuk pengiriman akan mengunakan handler dr pihak luaruntuk pemenang luar kota dikenakan biaya handling 300rb/ekor diluar ongkirapabila lebih dari 1 ekor ke alamat yg sama maka perekor dikenakan biaya handling 150rb/ekor diluar ongkiruntuk pemenang dr jabodetabek disarankan ambil lgs dilokasi atau dikenakan biaya handling 150rb/ekor diluar ongkir

13. apabila ada pertanyaan bisa menghubungi saya David di 0817741481


**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm, Male, Sansai Sertifikat
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm, Female, Nisai
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm, Male
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

5
Ochiba Ginrin Yamasan 47cm, Male, Sertifikat
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm, Male
Rp. 4.000.000
OB

7
Asagi Oya 69cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm, Female, Sansai,  Sertifikat
Rp. 8.000.000
OB

9
Showa Isa 55cm, Female, Nisai
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm, Female Gosai
Rp. 8.000.000
OB

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm, Female, Nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm, Male, Nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.500.000
OB

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm, Female, Sansai, Sertifikat Nisai
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm . Male
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm . Female. Gendong telor, import farm lupa
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm, Male Sertifikat
Rp. 100.000
OB

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm, Male sertifikat
Rp. 100.000
OB

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm, Female
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm, Nisai
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm, Tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm Tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm, tosai
Rp. 100.000
OB

23
Shiro omosako 48cm, nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm, tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 100.000
OB

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm, tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 100.000
OB

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm, Female, Sansai
Rp. 500.000
OB

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm, male, Sansai
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm, male, Sansai
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

30
Showa isa 45cm, male, Sansai, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm, Male, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm, male , Sansai
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm, Female, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm, Female
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm, Female
Rp. 500.000
OB

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB






















*


Video segera menyusul 


Mari di bid 

*

----------


## Mocchi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tasikigoi

No 14 ada video?

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pusaka herlambang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap 

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm, Male, Sansai Sertifikat
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm, Female, Nisai
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm, Male
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

5
Ochiba Ginrin Yamasan 47cm, Male, Sertifikat
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm, Male
Rp. 4.000.000
OB

7
Asagi Oya 69cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm, Female, Sansai,  Sertifikat
Rp. 8.000.000
OB

9
Showa Isa 55cm, Female, Nisai
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm, Female Gosai
Rp. 8.000.000
OB

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm, Female, Nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm, Male, Nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.500.000
OB

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm, Female, sansai, Sertifikat
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm . Male
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm . Female. Gendong telor, import farm lupa
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm, Male Sertifikat
Rp. 300.000
Kevinlim

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm, Male sertifikat
Rp. 400.000
Kevinlim

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm, Female
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm, Nisai
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm, Tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.100.000
themdfk

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm Tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm, tosai
Rp. 200.000
Kevinlim

23
Shiro omosako 48cm, nisai, Sertifikat
Rp. 2.000.000
pusaka herlambang

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm, tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 500.000
Kevinlim

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm, tosai, Sertifikat
Rp. 200.000
Kevinlim

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm, Female, Sansai
Rp. 500.000
OB

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm, male, Sansai
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm, Male, Sansai
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm, male, Sansai
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

30
Showa isa 45cm, male, Sansai, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm, Male, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm, male , Sansai
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm, Female, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm, Female
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm, Female
Rp. 500.000
OB

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female, Sertifikat
Rp. 1.000.000
OB






















*


Video segera menyusul 


*

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MR. RADITYA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

16. 600rb
25. 300rb

----------


## vincentsurjanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Heru kristiyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Mantaf.....


Salam kenal om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Heru kristiyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jeny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HanselHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

16 = 800.000

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mocchi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Windy

7. Asagi Oya 69cm OB

----------


## Windy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Nomor 16 900rb
Nomor 21 2.2jt

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> .. salam kenal buat semuanya, dan smoga sukses slalu usahanya..


Mantaapp..selamat gabung om..

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evlinLoutries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

17: 700
24: 1,3

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soendoro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doitsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep herdis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doitsu

No12.....3jt

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evlinLoutries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mocchi

Ernest dr Jakarta Timur..salam KPK..mohon maap sy nubi

----------


## vincentsurjanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budiarso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Suhu is   Backkkkk


 :Painkiller:

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

wah udah hari terakhir nih

banyak pembalap di tikungan

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*update Rekap 

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
doitsu

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 4.000.000
OB

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.000.000
Ishvara

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 8.100.000
vincentsurjanto

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.000.000
dbwidjaja

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 3.500.000
zieco

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.200.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 1.000.000
jaqoeve

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 2.500.000
viktor

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.100.000
doitsu

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.000.000
pusaka herlambang

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.400.000
1w4k

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 1.200.000
phemonix

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
OB

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.400.000
andinovkoi

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis






































*

Ending Malam ini pukul 21.00 dgn sistem perpanjang per 10 menit*

----------


## evlinLoutries

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunGoKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Karashi 1meter nya masih murah pisan yah, buat jadi monster di kolam sih boleh juga tuh  :Clap2:

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bigboss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*update Rekap 

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
doitsu

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 4.000.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.000.000
Ishvara

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 8.100.000
vincentsurjanto

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.000.000
dbwidjaja

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 3.500.000
zieco

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.200.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 1.700.000
Frozen

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 2.500.000
viktor

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.000.000
pusaka herlambang

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.400.000
1w4k

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 1.500.000
catur prastyo

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
OB

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 1.800.000
Ishvara

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 1.600.000
Maxz

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.000.000
evlinLoutries

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis






































*

Ending Malam ini pukul 21.00 dgn sistem perpanjang per 10 menit*

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

25. 1,6 juta

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

21. 2000000

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

34. 2,3juta

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

10. 9,5 juta..

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

no.34 2,9jt

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

no.34 3,2jt

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadjrin666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

14. 5100 om,....

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> No.12   3,7jt


jendral Muncul

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

10. 10,3 juta

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Windy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

21. 2400000

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> deadline nya sampe jam berapa nih?


terus om blm ada dateline

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*update Rekap  hingga postingan #280
**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.000.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.100.000
dompie

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 10.800.000
Maxz

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.400.000
iwan_iswandi

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 3.800.000
Frozen

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 5.200.000
countofjogja

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.400.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.100.000
dikoz

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 2.900.000
countofjogja

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.400.000
1w4k

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 1.600.000
phemonix

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
Fadjrin666

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 1.900.000
2onny

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dikoz

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 3.900.000
dedyhalim

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis







































bila tidak ada yg bid di* 21.45-21.50.  lelang berakhir  21.50*[/QUOTE]

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 25,  1,7 juta

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Windy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

No.10. 11.1jt
No.34. 4.2 jt

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*update Rekap  hingga postingan #309

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.500.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.200.000
Ishvar

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 11.200.000
caleb

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.400.000
iwan_iswandi

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 3.800.000
Frozen

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 5.500.000
Victory_den

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.400.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.100.000
dikoz

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 3.000.000
themdfk

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.500.000
chemical05

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.400.000
1w4k

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 1.700.000
wandy lesmana

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
Fadjrin666

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 2.000.000
Ishvara

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dikoz

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 4.400.000
Maxz

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis







































bila tidak ada yg bid di* 21.55-22.00.  lelang berakhir  22.00*

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

No.10.11.9jt

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

20 3100000

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

#20. Rp 3.200.000

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Mau nanya Om David untuk ikan no 8 video nya ada d halaman brp ya? Soalnya saya cari kok ngga ketemu. Thank You sebelumnya

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oggix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

No 25,  1,9 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

no 20 3.400.000

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## catur prastyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap  hingga postingan #390

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.500.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.200.000
Ishvar

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 13.200.000
caleb

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.500.000
dikoz

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 4.100.000
Frozen

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Frozen

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 6.400.000
chemical05

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.600.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.100.000
dikoz

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 3.500.000
dikoz

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.600.000
countofjogja

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.500.000
chemical05

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 2.000.000
phemonix

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
Fadjrin666

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 2.200.000
Ishvara

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dikoz

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 4.700.000
dedyhalim

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis












*
Dear All,  Lelang tetap berlanjut dgn sistem perpanjang dan akan dibatasi jam 23.00 ( postingan di 23.01 tidak berlaku )

apabila  sistem perpanjang terputus sblm jam 23.00, lelang berkahir sesuai sistem perpanjang terakhi*r 

perpanjang ke *22.40* bila tidak ada yg bid di* 22.35-22.40.  lelang berakhir  22.40

*

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Windy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maxz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap  hingga postingan #400

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Windy

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.500.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.200.000
Ishvar

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 13.400.000
caleb

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.700.000
iwan_iswandi

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 4.100.000
Frozen

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Frozen

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 7.000.000
countofjogja

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.600.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.100.000
dikoz

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 3.500.000
dikoz

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.600.000
countofjogja

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.500.000
chemical05

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 2.000.000
phemonix

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
Fadjrin666

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 2.200.000
Ishvara

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dikoz

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 4.800.000
Maxz

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis












*
Dear All,  Lelang tetap berlanjut dgn sistem perpanjang dan akan dibatasi jam 23.00 ( postingan di 23.01 tidak berlaku )

apabila  sistem perpanjang terputus sblm jam 23.00, lelang berkahir sesuai sistem perpanjang terakhi*r 

perpanjang ke *22.50* bila tidak ada yg bid di* 22.45-22.50.  lelang berakhir  22.50

*

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> ending 22.50 3 menit lg bila tidak ada yg bid


Tes........

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP 

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Windy

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
OB

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.500.000
andinovkoi

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.200.000
Ishvar

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 13.400.000
caleb

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 4.700.000
iwan_iswandi

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 4.200.000
jovie

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Frozen

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 8.100.000
countofjogja

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.600.000
catur prastyo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.100.000
dikoz

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
OB

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
OB

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 3.500.000
dikoz

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.600.000
countofjogja

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.500.000
chemical05

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 2.100.000
wandy lesmana

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 500.000
Fadjrin666

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
OB

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 2.200.000
Ishvara

33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 2.000.000
Victory_den

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 5.000.000
dedyhalim

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
OB

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.000.000
Asep herdis












*
ENDING 23.00   SUDDEN DEATH   postingan  23.01  tidak berlakuu  

FIGHT

*[/QUOTE]

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

3 menit lg deg deg deg deg

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnolds

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

10 14jt
17 4.2jt om david...

----------


## caleb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dompie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SunGoKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

teettttttttttttt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Victory_den

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Wah harus saya set jam saya biar sama dgn jam kois ini om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

lho...ditinggal tidur malah dapat ikannya....

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

*REKAP FINAL LELANG KE 9

**No*
*Keterangan*
*Nilai BID*
*Bidder* 
*Pembayaran* 
*Pengiriman* 
*posisi
ikan* 
*lokasi
 pengiriman* 

1
Showa Ginrin Ogata 68cm
Rp. 5.000.000
countofjogja
paid
Akhir bulan maret
Tangerang
Nyanjuk

2
Showa Sekiguchi 51cm
Rp. 3.000.000
Movenpick7
paid
ambil minggu tlg 19
Tangerang
BSD

3
Tancho Showa Isa 69cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Windy
paid
Kirim Senin / Selasa
Tangerang
Sidoarjo

4
Bekko Ooya 55cm
Rp. 1.100.000
countofjogja
paid
Akhir bulan maret
Tangerang
Nyanjuk

5
Ochiba Ginrin  47cm
Rp. 3.000.000
-
-
-
Tangerang
-

6
Showa Isa 58cm
Rp. 5.500.000
andinovkoi
krg 500rb
ambil minggu tlg 19
Tangerang
 BSD

7
Asagi Oya 69cm
Rp. 5.300.000
andinovkoi
Paid
ambil minggu tlg 19
Tangerang
 BSD

8
Akamatsuba Otsuka 68cm
Rp. 8.500.000
dompie
Paid
Kirim minggu tlg 19
Tangerang
 Duren Sawit Jaktim

9
Showa Isa 55cm
Rp. 3.200.000
orca
Paid
Ambil Minggu tlg 19
Tangerang
BSD

10
Karashi Marudo 98cm
Rp. 14.100.000
caleb
Paid
Kirim minggu ke 3
Tangerang
Batam

11
Kohaku Kondo 52cm
Rp. 5.200.000
SunGoKoi
Paid
done
PIK
BSD

12
Showa Dainichi 55cm
Rp. 4.600.000
Frozen
Paid

PIK
Kudus

13
Showa Dainichi 62cm
Rp. 5.000.000
Frozen
Paid

PIK
Kudus

14
Kohaku ginrin Taniguchi 57 cm
Rp. 8.500.000
Victoryden/sienyo
Paid

Malang
Jakbar

15
Mukashi ogon 85cm
Rp. 5.000.000
-
-
-
Malang
-

16
Kujaku kondo 52cm
Rp. 1.600.000
catur prastyo
Paid

Malang
Sidoarjo

17
Tancho ginrin 48cm
Rp. 4.200.000
Yohanes_86
Paid

Malang
Jombang jatim

18
Hiutsuri Otsuka 60cm
Rp. 5.000.000
-
-
-
BSD
-

19
Showa isa 50cm
Rp. 2.000.000
-
-
-
BSD
-

20
Kohaku Dainichi 36cm
Rp. 3.700.000
dikoz
Paid

Jakbar
bandung

21
Chagoi Seyjuro 41cm
Rp. 2.400.000
countofjogja
paid
Akhir bulan maret
Jakbar
Nyanjuk

22
Benigoi Isa 35cm,
Rp. 1.200.000
bigboss
Paid

Jakbar
Surabaya

23
Shiro omosako 48cm
Rp. 2.600.000
countofjogja
paid
Akhir bulan maret
Jakbar
Nyanjuk

24
Karashi Marusei 31cm
Rp. 1.500.000
afriansyah
paid

Jakbar
jakbar

25
Karashi Marusei 32cm
Rp. 2.100.000
wandy lesmana
paid

Jakbar
bsd

26
Showa Dainichi 53cm
Rp. 600.000
jovie
paid

Sukabumi
Cibubur

27
Showa Ginrin Maruhiro 52cm
Rp. 1.500.000
-
-
-
Sukabumi
-

28
Ai Koromo miyatake 55cm
Rp. 1.000.000
-
-
-
Sukabumi
-

29
Shusui Konishi 51cm
Rp. 1.000.000
YOEDI RINALDI
Paid

Sukabumi
bandung

30
Showa isa 45cm
Rp. 1.500.000
uyan
Paid
done
Sukabumi
Bogor

31
Kujaku Taniguchi 42cm
Rp. 1.700.000
2onny
Paid

Sukabumi
cianjur

32
Kiutsuri Maruhiro 60cm
Rp. 2.200.000
Ishvara


Sukabumi


33
Hiutsuri Shinoda 47cm
Rp. 2.600.000
dikoz
paid

Bandung
bandung

34
kohaku doitsu F1 51cm
Rp. 5.000.000
dedyhalim
Paid

Bandung
Bandung

35
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 36cm
Rp. 1.000.000
Fadil
Paid

Bandung
Malang

36
Ochiba ginrin Yagoro 38cm
Rp. 1.000.000
-
-
-
Bandung
-

37
Platinum Maruchiku 38cm
Rp. 1.500.000
dedyhalim
Paid

Bandung
Bandung

38
Platinum Izumiya 26cm
Rp. 1.100.000
juandixu19
Paid

Bandung
Jakarta

39
 Matsubawake Ginrin Yagoro 51cm
Rp. 500.000
YOEDI RINALDI
Paid

Bandung
bandung

40
Kohaku Taniguchi 50cm, Female
Rp. 1.100.000
arnolds
Paid

Bandung
Klender- jaktim
















*
Selamat Kepada Para Pemenang mohon Pembayaran dana Ikan  Maksimal 2x24 Jam hingga Hari jumat 17 Maret 2017 

thankyou yg sudah melakukan pelunasan,   om  Ishvara mohon menghubungi admin segera 

Pembayaran bisa ke REk 7510220981 AN david Setiawan BCA


*

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teo Caldino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jimmie0505

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

